# New years projects: whats on the go or in the work?



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Its a new year, I time for new adventure! 

What projects are people planning to start, finish or continue with this year? 

I have a 15 gallon nano tank I will be starting this year as well as planting and scapeing my 40 gallon tropical tank!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Get my colonies of shrimp breeding and producing offspring


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice, shrimp is one thing I have never got into


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to rescape and restock my 36 bowfront, and set up a new 6 gallon Eheim that was a gift.

In a couple of months, I hope to take down a 12 gallon Eclipse and a 26 gallon bowfront (that I'm babysitting) and replace both of them with a single 36 or 48 inch long tank, not sure the volume yet, probably a 22 or 33 long.

And, I also have a 2.5 gallon shrimp tank that's just sitting around waiting to be set up. I have the LED lights for it and everything. Just needs my time and attention.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

I plan to upgrade my 55g to a 130g so i can house more discus  Cheers


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a 125 custom tank with a partially completed stand, so the plan is finish building and do the touchups.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

This year I will hopefully be setting up my 220g reef, building a sump for it, plumbing it from my garage to the second floor display, building a stand and canopy for the 220, DIYing the LED lights, and many other projects. Also, building a few stands (already on the go), building some more furniture for my place, and hopefully beginning to reno my house (new kitchen, new flooring, update the bathrooms). Oh, and not to forget the 3, possibly 4 canopies I have to build as well.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Setting up my new Vicenza 260 is the main project for me. And if my Apistos could breed in my 180 (Vicenza, not Gallons ), then it would make for a perfect fishy year!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Great thread!

Mine is to continually improve the little Fluval Ebi I have, and take on SW fishkeeping with a Red Sea Max 30 that was given to me for my birthday.

That should be very interesting!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Theres some great projects here, I look forward to see this projects unfold!


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Setup my 265gal custum corner tank, build new sump system for the 135 discus tank, build stingray breeding tank,.... And maybe more will see


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Daniel, what do plan on doing in your spare time? LOL


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, what is spare time? Forgot to mention I also have to work full time and take care of my 2 kids as well. If I ever have an hour to sit without something to do I feel like I should be finding another project.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya I know the feeling! I going to start to put together a Hagen Euro 48.5 gallon reef, I'm a total rookie though. Should be fun.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

putting together a reef in a 40g breeder.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I plan to finish roofing the bbq pergola with clear polycarbonate sheets, then to build an 8' x 12' x 10' tall greenhouse in my backyard to grow my citrus tree collection. I plan to get up to 4 double glazed sliding glass patio doors (one for each side) and use the blue lumber sold at Lowe's (anti-mould/anti-mildew) for the framing. The framing will be stained on the outside and then have double-paned polycarbonate sheets screwed on. 

Once completed, I plan to plant a couple of lemon trees (Improved Meyers and Eureka Pink Lemonade) in ground, and eventually my multi-graft citrus (which will have Pomelo, Ponderosa Lemon, Moro Blood Orange, and maybe one other species of citrus). It will also house my Key Lime, Eureka Lemon, Vietnamese cooking lemon, and Calamansi trees.

I will be transferring the 110g Tuff Totes koi pond into the greenhouse for passive solar heating in the winter. I am hoping to learn how to build DIY 64 watt solar panels from electronics expert friend and eventually have four x 64w panels on my main pergola roof charging four refurbished deep cycle batteries in the greenhouse to power the pond's filters, small heater, and LED lights in the winter.

If I can get my friend Dean from Powell River to come help me or some BCA buddies, then I can probably get the greenhouse up and trees transplanted over a weekend. I have to take the Solar Panel workshop first to find out how long it'll be to get the solar electric system up and running, but I figure a week for that since this part is new to me.

Oh, if I have time this spring, I will also build 2 smaller greenhouses and a cold-frame over my two garden boxes and figure out a way to plumb the roofs to collect rainwater and have an auto-watering powered by the solar panels (but this may wait till late summer or next spring).

Its a good thing I have a big backyard.:bigsmile:

(and yes, I also work crazy hours, have two little girls (3.5 yrs and 6 months), have 4 reef tanks, 2 fw tanks, do almost all the cooking and shopping, but my work schedule allows me to have some time off when my students are between semesters/terms) - The secret is to give up sleep!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol. Whats sleep?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like there's a fair bit of interest in getting SW tanks going, right on!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My focus will be on adding CO2 and planting my Iwagumi.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

With the acquisition of a new snake, I've been hard at work drilling holes in my hand, cutting myself up on wire mesh, in an attempt to build a suitable enclosure for him.



















If this turns out, I'm hoping to make more projects like above this year


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice! ( to the snake part, not the bodily harm ) what kind of snake.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Ive had to scrap the saltwater tank, just dont have the extra cah right now. So my focus is on my 25gallon stand rebuild and my 40gal low light planted community tank


----------

